
Quebec court upholds $873M judgment against Facebook spammer - jacquesm
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/quebec-court-upholds-873m-judgment-against-facebook-spammer/article1743467/
======
olalonde
Looks like he is heavily trying to bank in on his new found celebrity
<http://www.adamguerbuez.com/index.php>. After all, assuming his net worth is
below a few millions, I guess he is better off with a $873M judgment which
gives him tons of press coverage and a Guinness world record than a smaller
fine which who would bankrupt him anyway.

------
hugh3
I wonder what the folks who were in the copyright thread earlier in the day
complaining that copyright infringement fines were ridiculously excessive will
have to say about a $100-per-spam fine for spamming.

If I'm not mistaken, though, the main effect of this ruling is to completely
screw over everyone to whom he owes money. He's already going bankrupt, but if
I understand bankruptcy law correctly (and I very well may not) then the
ridiculously outsize fine means that all his other creditors now have to make
do with a pittance.

